# Euro CC Mirror Covers



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Check out these Volkswagen CC European Mirror covers. 

These will not be found on any model in the US. Direct replacement for your factory mirror caps, and are Genuine VW Parts. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these Volkswagen CC European Mirror covers.
> 
> These will not be found on any model in the US. Direct replacement for your factory mirror caps, and are Genuine VW Parts.


Yes, they do look nice, however, terribly expensive for Plastic.

For only $28, you can get almost the exact look using just a bit of light brushing with 0000 steel wool. Some can even be found for as low as $18. I chose to keep the Chrome look as I think "Polished" looks better on a white car.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, the cheap covers are simply caps that stick onto your existing covers. The euro VW are a complete replacement which yields a much better fitting end result.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

What's the price on these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Yes, they do look nice, however, terribly expensive for Plastic.
> 
> For only $28, you can get almost the exact look using just a bit of light brushing with 0000 steel wool. Some can even be found for as low as $18. I chose to keep the Chrome look as I think "Polished" looks better on a white car.


There is no question you can duplicate a similar effect for less. This is pretty much true for any part on a vehicle. 

This product is for someone who wants a quality product, and feels that OEM Vw part is worth the additional cost vs a Chinese cover or a DIY alternative. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

gryjetta03 said:


> What's the price on these?


Click on the link above


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

My bad. I thought they were being sold as a used item.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

A1an said:


> If I am not mistaken, the cheap covers are simply caps that stick onto your existing covers. The euro VW are a complete replacement which yields a much better fitting end result.


You are not mistaken. They are very inexpensive covers as opposed to very expensive replacement mirror tops. But they are still plastic with a phenomenal mark up. Since I do not plan to keep my CC for more than 3 years, I really don't want to spend $210 plus freight.

However, unless you are really looking very hard for any flaws, my covers do look OEM. From the front and sides, you will be hard pressed to see the difference. What difference you may find is not worth an additional $190 plus, to me.

But, I do agree that an OEM product will look better.

This is just my opinion and again, mainly because I won't have this car 2 years from now.

For those of you who want a true show car, these expensive OEM mirror tops are definitely worth it.

My "car money" goes toward modding my Eos, which I do plan on keeping as long as it is treating me right. So far, it is.

In the mean time, I am enjoying my CC, even with its inexpensive mirror and door handle covers.  Oh yes, let's not forget my lower chrome grill bars also.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Will these fit the NMS passat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuturePilot95 (Dec 22, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Will these fit the NMS passat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure they will fit as long as you have a 2012. The 2012 Passats came with CC mirrors but then in 2013 they changed them to what appears to be Jetta mirrors.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

The brushed aluminum finish looks nice. :thumbup: 

Not going to say anything about the price. :x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Will these fit the NMS passat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As mentioned above if you have a 2012 Passat these will fit your vehicle. In 2013 the mirrors were changed and this will not work for 2013 Passats or newer


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can get my mirror covers painted at a local body for 1/4 of the price. I had it done it on my Chevy TB.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jigubhai2001 said:


> I can get my mirror covers painted at a local body for 1/4 of the price. I had it done it on my Chevy TB.


Yes as stated above you can do just about any mod on a vehicle for less. This part is intended for people who really like to OEM VW quality and finish.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Which model do these come on? I have never seen them on a CC before


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> Which model do these come on? I have never seen them on a CC before


They are not available in the US or Canada. I dont know what trim line they came on in Europe but it was a CC model.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are not available in the US or Canada. I dont know what trim line they came on in Europe but it was a CC model.



Not sure it was a CC they came on there either.

These are the stock housings for the Passat Alltrack, which uses the same mirrors as the CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

10CC said:


> Not sure it was a CC they came on there either.
> 
> These are the stock housings for the Passat Alltrack, which uses the same mirrors as the CC.


Could be on the alltrack. From what I can tell this mirror cap was used on some version of the Passat but I cant get any more data as to what model.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Look at this... carbon fiber covers for the CC! nice...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fibe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33897b11b7&vxp=mtr


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

NRGCC said:


> Look at this... carbon fiber covers for the CC! nice...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fibe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33897b11b7&vxp=mtr


ew


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Yes, they do look nice, however, terribly expensive for Plastic.
> 
> For only $28, you can get almost the exact look using just a bit of light brushing with 0000 steel wool. Some can even be found for as low as $18. I chose to keep the Chrome look as I think "Polished" looks better on a white car.


WTF!?

Just noticed the reflection, looks like an old bald guy with a t shirt and no pants on took the picture. Should have spent that $18 on some pants before you put that pic online.:facepalm:


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Just noticed the reflection, looks like an old bald guy with a t shirt and no pants on took the picture. Should have spent that $18 on some pants before you put that pic online.:facepalm:


LAMO.... I noticed the same thing. ..........

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

NateSVT said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Just noticed the reflection, looks like an old bald guy with a t shirt and no pants on took the picture. Should have spent that $18 on some pants before you put that pic online.:facepalm:


Pants? Pants? I don't need no stinkin pants!! 


Isn't that something a dog does when it's hot and thirsty?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> LAMO.... I noticed the same thing. ..........
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Did you actually mean to say "LAMO" which stands for "Laughing at my ownself"? :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

NateSVT said:


> WTF!?
> 
> Just noticed the reflection, looks like an old bald guy with a t shirt and no pants on took the picture. Should have spent that $18 on some pants before you put that pic online.:facepalm:


OMG that's too funny. I'm gonna assume DavidPaul was rocking khakis....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DasCC said:


> OMG that's too funny. I'm gonna assume DavidPaul was rocking khakis....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


khakis? Khakis? I don't need no stinkin Khakis!!!

Why is there a big crowd gathering around the house?!! Who are these people!??

Why are the police here?

Is it time for me to go back to the "Home" now?


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Pants? Pants? I don't need no stinkin pants!!
> 
> 
> Isn't that something a dog does when it's hot and thirsty?





DavidPaul said:


> khakis? Khakis? I don't need no stinkin Khakis!!!
> 
> Why is there a big crowd gathering around the house?!! Who are these people!??
> 
> ...



http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/29306534.jpg


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Did you actually mean to say "LAMO" which stands for "Laughing at my ownself"? :laugh:


LOL..... I almost posted back when I first noticed it a while back..... but figured it might come across a bit rude.... so kept my mouth shut.... but then I read the other post and it just cracked up......... no offense intended.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

NateSVT said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/29306534.jpg


I can relate to your 04 Cobra, but that picture of you is really scary.:laugh:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> LOL..... I almost posted back when I first noticed it a while back..... but figured it might come across a bit rude.... so kept my mouth shut.... but then I read the other post and it just cracked up......... no offense intended.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


No offense taken.

I figure that if people don't make fun of me, they are not noticing me. 

I guess negative reinforcement works for some of us.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread has seriously gotten OT. Well at least Paul is getting some free bumps!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

DasCC said:


> This thread has seriously gotten OT. Well at least Paul is getting some free bumps!


Yup lots of bumps..... Im staying out of the no pant thing.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yup lots of bumps..... Im staying out of the no pant thing.


I'm glad to hear that at least [email protected] is willing to stay out of my pants. 

Yes, it is time to get back On Topic.

Hey!!! I am not the one who started this whole, "Let's pick on DavidPaul" thing. 

But what about my legs? Not that bad for an old guy, huh? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> Look at this... carbon fiber covers for the CC! nice...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fibe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33897b11b7&vxp=mtr


I had trouble with that Chinese $hit. I bought the same ones as KOWCC. The vendor is very nice and replaced the mirror that delaminated, but the quality is crap and they look terrible in my opinion. I took the off the car and am running stock ones. I think KOWCC got lucky with a good batch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

waltern said:


> I had trouble with that Chinese $hit. I bought the same ones as KOWCC. The vendor is very nice and replaced the mirror that delaminated, but the quality is crap and they look terrible in my opinion. I took the off the car and am running stock ones. I think KOWCC got lucky with a good batch.


Thanks for that feedback.... It is great to share your experiences with the community.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for that feedback.... It is great to share your experiences with the community.


Yep, a real class act. :facepalm:

I think I will recommend this forum to my Grandchildren.

It is too bad this particular forum has no language restrictions.

Okay, get ready for the onslaught of those who disagree with me.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, this turned into a real winner. It's just like all the other posts on the CC forums. Bored middle aged men trying be "hipsters" online.


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Speaking of side mirror... Is it hard to take the cover off without breaking anything??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Speaking of side mirror... Is it hard to take the cover off without breaking anything??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just do it S L O W L Y


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

DasCC said:


> just do it S L O W L Y


:sly:


----------



## TyphoonSushi (Sep 19, 2013)

Those mirror caps are part of my to do list for my CC

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

TyphoonSushi said:


> Those mirror caps are part of my to do list for my CC
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



Great let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Amazing Product!*

I installed these a couple days ago, and I'm overly impressed with the finish and quality with these side view mirrors, they fit like OEM. 

I must say the price is a bit high but the looks and compliments you get are worth it! 

Overall very fast shipping, small hiccup we ran into because these were given to me as a gift for vday, but they arrived as promised!. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mEed said:


> I installed these a couple days ago, and I'm overly impressed with the finish and quality with these side view mirrors, they fit like OEM.
> 
> I must say the price is a bit high but the looks and compliments you get are worth it!
> 
> Overall very fast shipping, small hiccup we ran into because these were given to me as a gift for vday, but they arrived as promised!. :wave:


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much. We are also very happy to hear how you feel about the quality of the product. This is why we try to stick with mostly OEM parts. 

Please let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

mEed said:


> I installed these a couple days ago, and I'm overly impressed with the finish and quality with these side view mirrors, they fit like OEM.
> 
> I must say the price is a bit high but the looks and compliments you get are worth it!
> 
> Overall very fast shipping, small hiccup we ran into because these were given to me as a gift for vday, but they arrived as promised!. :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup: 

Those look excellent - very clean OEM look (probably because they_ are_ OEM ).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

10CC said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Those look excellent - very clean OEM look (probably because they_ are_ OEM ).


Thanks we think so too.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

I ordered mine a few days ago. Can't wait to get them on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

kevin81708 said:


> I ordered mine a few days ago. Can't wait to get them on


Thanks for the order we appreciate it very much. Just wanted to make sure you saw that we are out of stock on these and expect them early next month.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the order we appreciate it very much. Just wanted to make sure you saw that we are out of stock on these and expect them early next month.


Yessir! I already got my dad and my buddy to order a set a few weeks ago. Now I'll get mine once you get them back. They'll look great on my rline


----------



## joe b (Jul 31, 2002)

Are there any install instructions to be found online? Does the interior door panel need to be removed?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul, anything like this for the Tiguan or Jetta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Paul, anything like this for the Tiguan or Jetta?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im sorry none that we are aware of


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

joe b said:


> Are there any install instructions to be found online? Does the interior door panel need to be removed?


This is not a CC but your mirror would come apart very similarly. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgqPHMg6D4s


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

got mine today. will install Thur or friday and post some proper pics. thanks Paul for everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

irishpride said:


> got mine today. will install Thur or friday and post some proper pics. thanks Paul for everything.


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Put em on today, looks amazing... :heart: #thelittlethings

Thanks Paul :wave::thumbup:


----------



## Anshu (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn I just came over from the Jetta forum to say that looks sick. I believe these will fit the 2013 GLI right Paul?

Also capncrunch those mirrors look great with the 3sdm .06s! I have been debating what direction I want to take my GLI in and recently decided on those wheels and then wanted to find a way to get silver mirror caps. Stumbled on this thread looking for the caps and seeing your car makes me excited to see what mine is going to look like eventually!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Anshu said:


> Damn I just came over from the Jetta forum to say that looks sick. I believe these will fit the 2013 GLI right Paul?
> 
> Also capncrunch those mirrors look great with the 3sdm .06s! I have been debating what direction I want to take my GLI in and recently decided on those wheels and then wanted to find a way to get silver mirror caps. Stumbled on this thread looking for the caps and seeing your car makes me excited to see what mine is going to look like eventually!


You are correct these will work on a GLI. Please let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got some stock back on these caps:thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine went on yesterday...looks so Audi "S"-like. Unfortunatly I broke off the little clear blinker piece that pokes thru the mirror frame......I knew that would happen !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Mine went on yesterday...looks so Audi "S"-like. Unfortunatly I broke off the little clear blinker piece that pokes thru the mirror frame......I knew that would happen !


Glad to hear you like your caps.. Sorry to hear about your cracked turn signal light.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

I want these!

With all these installs... want moar pics!! :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Caved last night and finally ordered a set for my R Line! I'm excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Caved last night and finally ordered a set for my R Line! I'm excited!


THanks for the order. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Ordered up these with the Euro blindspot mirrors and Euro cup holder. Thanks again Paul! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Couple of crappy cell shots. I'll take some better ones once the rain stops and the car is washed, haha. So far I'm very happy with them! Went on easily and they look great!:thumbup:

For reference, and those wondering, I followed this how-to thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543807-DIY-mk6-Jetta-GLI-mirror-cap-removal-guide


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Couple of crappy cell shots. I'll take some better ones once the rain stops and the car is washed, haha. So far I'm very happy with them! Went on easily and they look great!:thumbup:
> 
> For reference, and those wondering, I followed this how-to thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543807-DIY-mk6-Jetta-GLI-mirror-cap-removal-guide



awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these Volkswagen CC European Mirror covers.
> 
> These will not be found on any model in the US. Direct replacement for your factory mirror caps, and are Genuine VW Parts.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059


Any "Black Friday" discounts available for these?? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Any "Black Friday" discounts available for these?? :laugh:


We do have some black friday deals, but we don't have these on there. We are actually out of stock on these for at least another week or 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Mirrors are back in stock!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mirrors are back in stock!


:thumbup: - Great product by a great company


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Capncrnch said:


> :thumbup: - Great product by a great company


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these Volkswagen CC European Mirror covers.
> 
> These will not be found on any model in the US. Direct replacement for your factory mirror caps, and are Genuine VW Parts.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059


 When will these mirrors be available again and ETA?


----------



## Fritzjj (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


 What's the next ETA on the Euro CC Mirror covers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We finally have stock back on these mirrors... get them while theyre hot.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

yay


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

yusuke280 said:


> yay


Very Nice!!! Looks good


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Just ordered a set. Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Just ordered a set. Can't wait! :beer:


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Finally put them on. I love them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

RocknRolla said:


> Finally put them on. I love them.


Very cool.... They look great


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Did the price go up on these? seems higher than the last time I've looked.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

HD9280 said:


> Did the price go up on these? seems higher than the last time I've looked.


Yes the price went up a few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

Paul, are you able to locate the parts and instructions to install the switches on the left and right side of the dsg. i.e: push start, rear blind etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

B3owner said:


> Paul, are you able to locate the parts and instructions to install the switches on the left and right side of the dsg. i.e: push start, rear blind etc...


I'm sorry this would not be a retrofit that has an instructions. It would have to be a custom job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


Looks awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

When I go to lookup these part #s in ETKA, I don't find a matching part # anywhere (and I'm looking across the global system), were these discontinued by VW or given a new replacement part #? Are they "genuine" VW parts?

The reason I was trying to find a valid part #, is because I'm trying to find these "caps" for a 2014+ VW CC which has a cutout for the lane departure warning lights (the little sensor lights that fit in the side of the mirror that tell the driver someone is in his blind spot).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Any response to my above comment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcarlson01 (Feb 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these Volkswagen CC European Mirror covers.
> 
> These will not be found on any model in the US. Direct replacement for your factory mirror caps, and are Genuine VW Parts.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-898-537-538-3Q7/0/268059





I have a "light brown metallic" 2009 CC. Have you seen any pics of them installed on a vw that color? Curious to see what it would like like


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

dcarlson01 said:


> I have a "light brown metallic" 2009 CC. Have you seen any pics of them installed on a vw that color? Curious to see what it would like like


These covers are from the alltrack. Light brown....


----------



## dcarlson01 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the pic. I think they may look decent on my car. Wasn't sure at first without a pic. Thanks again, I appreciate it


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Any instructions on how to remove the original mirror caps? I tried following a GTI video but when I popped the mirror off I noticed it doesn't have the tabs like the GTI mirror does..


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

RWong24 said:


> Any instructions on how to remove the original mirror caps? I tried following a GTI video but when I popped the mirror off I noticed it doesn't have the tabs like the GTI mirror does..


found this on the ECS site for replacing puddle lights and other LEDs...page 11


http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/Ziza_Interior_Lights_VW_CC_2012+.pdf


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

sweet, much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

These caps still available at a 30-40 day turnaround as per the website?


----------

